# SilloSocks Giveaway Finalists Posted



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay gang. There is one dozen to be given away to five lucky winners. We're going to use the closing of the final cent of the NASDAQ on Monday, Aug. 1st to decide.

The winning number and the four closest numbers will win the decoys. A zero is the low end and 9 is the high end. So if a 5 is drawn (3,4,5,6,7) are winners. If it's a 1 (9,0,1,2,3) are the winners and so on...

Here are the 10 semi-finalists chosen at random:

0 - jhegg
1 - dlip
2 - JEDJR
3 - dogdigger
4 - fox412
5 - Click9
6 - qwakwhaker883
7 - spoiler92
8 - north14
9 - Ron Gilmore

Good luck to everyone! And thanks again Jim and Sillosocks for the giveaway!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

holy crap i am in the finals!!! thanks for chance. good luck you guys!!

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Do you know if Jim has a time frame for the Canada Sillo's?

mark


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet, made the finals for something. Now I just hope I can win! :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet we all got a 50 50 chance of getting some new toys


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

WOW! A 50% chance for a dozen new decoys. Thanks Jim and Chris!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck guys, too bad im not in there.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Finally made the Finals too, good luck all!

Spoiler92


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

NASDAQ Closed at 2195.38
winners are 6,7,8,9, and 0
Yeah, I won!

Congrats to all the other winners too!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ron and I also won! Thanks Jim and Chris!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well dang, not the number I was hoping for but oh well it was great to have the opportunity. Thanks Jim and Sillosock decoys and congratulations to those who won.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If the winner's would please pm me with their mailing address I'll put them to get shipped.

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats guys, hope you have good luck with them :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

congrats to the winners.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats guys! Use them often ! I sure was hoping to win those, as I could really use the help! 

Benelli


----------

